
Proposed data privacy law could send company execs to prison for 20 years - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/proposed-data-privacy-law-could-send-company-execs-to-prison-for-20-years/
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday (382 points/276 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18376287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18376287)

